# My head just keeps getting bigger and BIGGER



## lostprophet (May 4, 2006)

now I've won a photo comp    

http://www.militaryairshows.co.uk/photcomp.htm

I might use have to start charging you lot to speak to me soon


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

Better fight that urge. 

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2006)

Way to go! How cool is that?!


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## LittleMan (May 4, 2006)

now it's almost as big as mine! :lmao:




That will be $10 please.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 4, 2006)

hah congrats


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2006)

Well done Andy - a Spitfire too!!

Rob


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## JTHphoto (May 4, 2006)

congrats, no surprise here... :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF (May 4, 2006)

nice shot!

the good ole Spitfire


----------



## lostprophet (May 5, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Well done Andy - a Spitfire too!!
> 
> Rob


 
well what else  

Don't forget *2nd-3rd September *at Duxford is the 70th Anniversary of the Spitfire Airshow. I've been told at least 20 Spitfires there :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2006)

TPF meetup on 2nd/3rd Sept!! Be there!

Rob


----------

